# Baytril with leopard tortoise



## Avery1623 (Feb 10, 2016)

I was given a baby leopard tortoise that I suspect has the beginnings of a respiratory infection. I have a vet appointment scheduled for tomorrow but I have read leopards can be sensitive to Baytril. What would be my best alternative? I am leaning towards discussing Fortaz with the vet but wanted to see if anyone had any experience or suggestions? No discharge and she did eat but her breathing seems heavier than I'd like and every so often I can hear a little clicking. Thanks for any help!


----------



## wellington (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds to me like all is good. Be sure temps and humidity is correct, Toms threads below in my post will help with that. If you raise the over all temp to 85 for a few days to a week it will help if it's just a little cold. To me it doesn't sound like a vet visit is needed or meds. 
Maybe describe what you are seeing that makes you think it's breathing hard and has an RI? If it were mine, I would not be taking it to a vet at this point. Some vets don't know enough about tortoises and can cause more harm then good.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 10, 2016)

I agree with Barb, it's not time for a Vet yet. At times they click when they're eating. Could that be what you hear? I personally would do what she suggests....good luck


----------



## Jodie (Feb 10, 2016)

Babies breath funny sometimes. I am going to agree with the above. It doesn't sound like an RI to me.


----------



## Avery1623 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok thanks everyone! It isn't clicking when eating. I hear it when I hold her up by my ears. Almost sounds like her nose is a little stuffy. I did bump up the temps so the coldest spot is 82. I just got her on Sunday and she did eat quite a bit today. 

She was being housed with a baby hermanns tortoise who is very sick so I think I will just take him in tomorrow and leave the leopard at home. I have a thread on him too. He is doing better than he was but he still does not want to open his eyes all the way and hasn't pooped or eaten (although he has peed twice).


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 11, 2016)

Bump up the temperature to at least 85F all over the habitat, soak him daily for at least a half hour. I think it would be a good idea to have a vet who is well versed in tortoises take a look at him. But don't allow the vet to give him a vitamin A,D, E injection.

I think Ceftazidime is another ok antibiotic for tortoises.


----------



## Avery1623 (Feb 11, 2016)

There are two. One really is a leopard lol. They both ate a ton this morning so I am on my way to pick up higher wattage bulbs for them.


----------



## Avery1623 (Feb 11, 2016)

I decided to skip the vet today, especially since it is was -1 this morning.


----------



## Avery1623 (Feb 11, 2016)

Leopard


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2016)

I would not house them together. Different species should not mix for many reasons


----------



## Careym13 (Feb 11, 2016)

I used fortaz for my Leopards when they both had respiratory infections. It worked.


----------



## Avery1623 (Feb 12, 2016)

The previous owners had them housed together. They are separated here.


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 12, 2016)

Hope they are both doing OK.
Don't know if you've already seen this when buying your current bulbs, but avoid coiled or loop type cfl bulbs as these could cause eye damage. Apologies if preaching to the already converted, only may save you some money as well as your torts health.


----------



## Avery1623 (Feb 12, 2016)

I think that is part of the problem with the hermanns. The owners had a coil bulb. I do have 18" strip lights for them.


----------

